# Eldar Revenant Titan Base?



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

I recently ordered the Eldar Revenant Titan with pulsars from forgeworld.

It's my first ever forgeworld model so quite excited! 

Only problem is, it doesn't come with a base, was wondering if anyone has built one before and has any ideas about what size base it should use and where to get said base?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

There isn't a standard size, so really it comes down to what pose you want to do. I'd say medium density fiberboard would work, and maybe a 7 inch by 5 inch oval shape would generally be alright.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just went to a hobby store like Hobby Lobby and Michaels and picked up a large wooden "base"


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

djinn24 said:


> I just went to a hobby store like Hobby Lobby and Michaels and picked up a large wooden "base"


And those candles will make it smell delightful haha Good work Djinn!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That one is my wives. I prefer citrus or lavender or pine scents.


----------

